# Herp course's (HELP) !!!!!!!!!



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

After my college course i really want to go into reptiles, does any one know of a uni herp course in the UK, because iv looked every were and iv only found one and that was the othert side of the world lol Iv found a few 2day course's which would be great but would preffer a proper course!!!???

Help lol

???


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I may be wrong, so people with more up to date knowledge feel free to correct me..but I don't think you can study herpetology at BSc level in the UK. You will find some universities offer a herpetology module/option within their zoology courses though.

I beleive that Bangor, University of Wales has a herpetology module and possibly Manchester University. There may well be others though.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

moulton college (under northampton uni) has a great herp house and they offer anything for fist diploma to MSc and PHD. the course is animal welfare&handling or something like that (i'm doing the FdSc so don't know about the diplomas) but it's an awesome college.


----------

